# Best IVF clinic in the world for over 40s?



## Flower19

Hi girls

I tested this morning and it was negative, my oficial test is tomorrow but I am being realistic. This was my third IVF and I have one more go in me with my own eggs. So my question is:

Which one is the best clinic in the world? 

Please do add your input to this threat regardless of the cost and distance. I need to make the correct choice and maximise my chances next time round.

Many many thanks.
Flower x


----------



## ElsBelle

Flower,

I recommend Serum Clinic in Athens. Have been there myself for DEIVF but know of a few ladies who were successful with their own eggs. The reason I'd say it's the best clinic in the world is the amazing Dr Penny Ampatzi who built up the clinic with her husband who is the embryologist. This woman is like no other dr I've ever dealt with; she is committed to making your dreams come true, always goes the extra step and will investigate any reason for unsuccessful tx. There's a thread on the International board under Greece where you can find out more.

Good luck!

xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi All I thought I would join in on this one as trying to pull together the same information myself. We have been looking at it from how many embryos the clinic will place back in the womb to ferilise as the UK standard of 2 just doesnt provide enough chance. For this reason we were looking at the Czech Republic (Gennet, Reprofit or Unica in that order) since regulations around that area are not as strict. I find myself also swayed by all the really great feedback on this forum  on Serum.  But I  guess my question is what treatment/clinic related  factors have the most impact on chances for over 40s?  What considerations are the most important to make this type of decision?


----------



## Lulu-belle

Hi Flower I thought I would add that I have put together a spreadsheet just for our own benefit which lists all the clinics we have looked at, approx. costs, feedback on forum and a few miscellaneous observations This is specifically for own eggs IVF though but if you think it woud be useful to you (or if anyone does) then do please drop me a line


----------



## Nikki2008

I vote for Instituto Marques in Barcelona. They offer IMSI which increases the chances of finding the best sperm, polar body biopsy a genetic test of egg quality, vitrification which increases the chances of FET and they don't ignore the male factor like so many clinics do. They tend to use Estrogen Priming for older women, those with several failed cycles and donor egg candidates who want to give their own eggs one last try. Downside: they are expensive and don't believe in immune treatment (however they don't mind if you get treatment for that from another doctor)


----------



## teresal

Hi ladies

i would personally recommend the GCRM in glasgow, i got my BFP the first time with them and i know they have a very good success rate, i have always found them very helpful and never felt like just a number

check out their website and feel free to ask any questions

happy looking
teresa xx


----------



## Lulu-belle

Thanks for the recommendation I will go ahead and look them up. I have also since contacted IM and although expensive (over 6k!) they really do seem to have it all together so to speak. Quite impressive looking the services they offer


----------



## Sandy111

Nikki2008 said:


> I vote for Instituto Marques in Barcelona. They offer IMSI which increases the chances of finding the best sperm, polar body biopsy a genetic test of egg quality, vitrification which increases the chances of FET and they don't ignore the male factor like so many clinics do. They tend to use Estrogen Priming for older women, those with several failed cycles and donor egg candidates who want to give their own eggs one last try. Downside: they are expensive and don't believe in immune treatment (however they don't mind if you get treatment for that from another doctor)


Hii, i know i'm tooo late, but just want to ask about ur experience with IM, plz help so confused where to go

Thanks alot in advance


----------



## alexine

With all due respect I wouldn't go back to the GCRM. I had a very bad experience there this past Feb where a nurse without checking with my consultant, made a decision re my treatment for me not to have ICSI that cost me 8 eggs at 42.  The head consult Dr G and I decided on ICSI during my consultation. It seems every woman who goes there that is over 40 gets a version of the Flare protocol. It did not feel like personalised treatment to me at all. Although the staff at the GCRM are very nice this for me does not necessarily translate to excellent care.

My next round will be with Penny at Serum in Athens.  

Good luck!     
xxA


----------



## Fluges

Hi
I have had good experience at GCRM. I have a daughter from my first ICSI there when I was 40 and have just found out I am pregnant with an FET at the age of 43. 

I have friends the same age as me who have been treated there. We all had different fertility issues and have all had different protocols. One of them had a baby a few months ago and others baby is due next year. 

I found them very supportive and open to trying what they could to help make things happen. Granted it took more than 1 treatment but given our ages it's wonderful how lucky we all have been. 


Good luck


----------



## Violet66

Can I just make a correction to ElsBelle's post. Penny at Serum is not a doctor. I do think it' important that people know that as the clinic aren't exactly quick to point that out.


----------



## Jammy J

Hi. I would also recommend Serum. Having just returned the care and attention I recd was amazing from penny. 
Have just found out the cycle wasn't successful although this us through no fault of the clinic I am sure. Penny really thinks outside the box and comes forward with suggestions. 

X


----------



## agate

its perfectly clear from their website that Penny doesn't claim to be a doctor - she's down as some sort of chemist and clinic director.


----------



## Violet66

I wasn't particularly talking about the website, more my own experience of using the clinic . However as Penny is more often than not called 'Dr' on FF then I don't think it's unreaonable to point out that she is not one - for some people being treated by a doctor is very important.


----------



## Surfergirl

Hi,

I would consider BCN IVF, opened by Dr Raul Olivares who is the former medical director at IM. He has taken all the good aspects of IM and started his own project which has excellent patient care. 

My experience with IM was that they told me I had implantation failure and suggested lots of expensive tests that my Consultant at home did not think were necessary. I am now nearly 12 weeks pregnant from my NHS cycle in Exeter. I had three cycles at IM, the last with a very poor response from the donor. IM refused to admit to this and insisted it was a problem with me. I'm so glad I listened to my fabulous NHS consultant who didn't agree, as I was close to giving up!! 

We had a consultation with Dr Olivares and were VERY impressed. Well worth a visit!

Good luck!


----------



## Passenger42

If your looking to use your own eggs then I would not use BCN IVF, they are very geared up to donor egg and I also know quite a few people who didn't have success and left this clinic to move to Serum.  I switched to a Cypriot clinic after being told my DP's sperm was not up to scratch at Bcn (even thought he was within acceptable range on the DNA frag test we paid for) and I was given no feedback as to why my cycles were not working after 3 attempts, just bad luck, use donor sperm next time.  


I am now currently 9wks 3 days pregnant with my DP's baby with a cycle at Pedieos IVF in Cyprus using DIVF and immunes treatment.


If you are considering OE and in your 40's I would recommend the Lister in London or Serum in Athens.


----------



## Cham

Hi, 
I am new here. But this forum is very good with lot of info and experience. I have just started Inx for a baby. Didnt have any for personal reasons. What about Assisted Reproduction and Gyn centre(ARGC), I noticed they have high suc rate for over 40s. 
Any advice please.
Thanks


----------



## BrightGlo

Has anyone tried CRM clinic in London ? Would like to compare experiences.

Thanks


----------



## Violet66

I went for a consultation at CRM and I liked them. However since I need donor eggs it was going to be way to too expensive so I ruled them out. But i got a good 'vibe' from them


----------



## BrightGlo

Thanks Violet66. They have been good to me during my OE IVF & ICSI failed treatments, but they have now suggested DE - not something I have considered and wondered if anyone had experiences of DE treatments with them. Haven't explored costs either ...


----------



## jenjen1

Just a quick msg. I got 2 BFPs from Mr Nikolaou at Chelsea and westminster but he transferred the (own egg) embryos at CRM as I had to go private. Both BFPs were from FETs. Hope that helps!


----------

